# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Quán cà phê phố cổ đông đến lạ lùng - cafe nhĩ

## thietht

"Lúc nào cũng đông nhung nhúc như... chợ người", đó là đánh giá không hề ngoa của nhiều khách khi nói đến quán cà phê Nhĩ ở phố Hàng Cá, Hà Nội.

Với ai lần đầu tiên đến đây chưa quen, có thể sẽ còn thấy ngột ngạt, khó thở vì cái sự đông đúc ấy. Chỉ khoảng hơn chục mét vuông, quán thậm chí còn chẳng dám kê bàn, chỉ có những chiếc ghế gỗ thô kệch "một công đôi tác dụng" vừa ngồi vừa để đồ uống, trần nhà lại thấp lè tè, vài chiếc quạt đủ để... làm vì. Trong khi đó lượng khách thì luôn ở tình trạng quá tải, ngồi đổ ra cả ngoài vỉa hè cũng không xuể.


Nhất là vào những hôm hè oi ả, cảm giác phải tranh nhau từng cm oxy khi tới quán còn làm người ta khó chịu hơn bao giờ hết. Hay những hôm trời nồm, cái mùi ẩm mốc của ngôi nhà cũ kĩ, mùi pha tạp của khói thuốc lá quyện với hơi người quá đông đúc cũng chẳng dễ chịu chút nào. Nhưng bất chấp mọi điều kiện khó khăn của không gian lẫn thời tiết, chẳng hiểu sao, từ nam tới nữ, từ già đến trẻ vẫn đến đây nườm nượp. Họ ngồi san sát, úp lưng vào nhau chỉ để nhâm nhi một cốc cà phê Nhĩ với dăm ba câu chuyện.


Tôi từng bị "điệu" đến cà phê Nhĩ vào một buổi trưa nóng nực. Nhìn cảnh mấy gã đàn ông vừa vén bụng, vừa tứa mồ hôi, tôi thắc mắc: "Cà phê ở đây ngon đến độ người ta chấp nhận 'hành xác' thế này sao?". Anh bạn thân của tôi, cũng là khách ruột của quán phân trần: "Uống cà phê mỗi người một gu, nhưng riêng cà phê Nhĩ đậm mà thơm hơn hẳn. Nếu ai đã nghiện rồi, thì mỗi ngày đều thấy thèm, thấy nhớ lắm cái vị đăng đắng của nó nơi đầu lưỡi. Không tới uống không chịu nổi".

Cũng có người đồn đại rằng, trong cà phê Nhĩ có một lượng nhỏ là... sái thuốc phiện, chính vì thế mới làm người ta ghiền và nhớ đến vậy. Thực hư đến đâu ttôi không xác minh được, nhưng chỉ chắc một điều rằng, đúng là cà phê Nhĩ có cái gì đó làm nhiều người "mê mệt" thật.


Mà cà phê Nhĩ cũng lạ lắm! Phải ngồi đúng tại quán, phải do đúng bà già chủ quán pha mới chuẩn. Cũng với một công thức quen thuộc từ bao năm nay: mỗi cốc cà phê tương đương với hai chén nước trà, đong ra từ ấm, đổ vào cốc thủy tinh dày dặn, thêm đường hoặc sữa rồi đánh tung bọt lên bằng cây đánh trứng trước khi thả dăm viên đá vào. Nhưng nếu bạn mua mang về, đựng trong túi ni lông, hoặc hôm nào bà chủ nghỉ, các con pha đồ uống thay thế thì hương vị cà phê cũng đuối hẳn. Đó chính là kinh nghiệm của những khách quen ở đây truyền lại.


Cà phê Nhĩ tính đến nay đã có thâm niên hàng chục năm, thuộc hàng khét tiếng chẳng kém cà phê cà phê Lâm, cà phê Giảng hay cà phê Năng... Và càng ngày nó càng khẳng định vị trí của mình trong "làng cà phê" Hà Thành. Minh chứng rõ ràng nhất thì mọi người đều biết: Cà phê Nhĩ ngày xưa vẫn thế và bây giờ cũng không thay đổi gì, chẳng bao giờ thèm "nâng cấp" bất kì cơ sở hạ tầng nào. Chiếc cốc, cái thìa đến chiếc ghế... vẫn giản dị đến mức tềnh toàng. Có chăng chỉ là giá cả ngày càng leo thang theo thời kì bão giá. Cách đây 6-7 năm là 7.000 đồng/cốc cà phê, còn giờ đã vọt lên 17.000 đồng/cốc... Vậy mà khách đến đây thì vẫn đông, vẫn vui, vẫn thoải mái đến lạ kì.

_Địa chỉ: số 2 phố Hàng Cá, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Cafe Nhĩ*



(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

